# The Furry Pit



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2021)

Discuss.​


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2021)

B( I was cheated out of a bad end and I don't appreciate it.

(Biggups to my man sticking up for his principals, though.)


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2021)

*sees that no one else has responded*

Well anyway, I thought the tentacle monster was pretty hot.


----------

